# World's 10 Most Loved Cities



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The most loved city in the world is obviously Pyongyang, duh!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^^the 10 most hated is even worse.
> 
> 2. Sydney/Melbourne, Australia


Ah, the Sydney-Melbourne metropolitan area.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

all these rankings are bull, just based on who pays the most in advertising dollars. most loved is really very subjective, some stunning cities like Florence, Venice and Rome not to mention Prague, Krakow and others aren't on the list. Tokyo is very bland in appearance and its culture is very closed off to westerners, people were rude too, did not love Tokyo at all, sorry.


----------



## I am he (Oct 10, 2011)

More biased garbage from CNN...No wonder the BBC is better


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Tokyo, rude?????


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I am he said:


> More biased garbage from CNN...No wonder the BBC is better



BBC is better, but hardly unbiased. BBC's coverage has more to do with where their correspondents are based than what's going on around the world.


----------



## zdaddy233 (Oct 31, 2007)

Where is Gary? East St Louis? Who doesn't love Stockton?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Questionable list. Tokyo, Petra, Cape Town, Santiago. No doubt great cities, but _most_ loved? I find it hilarious that the CNN of everyone came up with this list - could their journalists even tell you where Petra or Santiago is?


+ 1 ^^


----------



## I am he (Oct 10, 2011)

isaidso said:


> BBC is better, but hardly unbiased. BBC's coverage has more to do with where their correspondents are based than what's going on around the world.


I was joking, but my point still stands, the BBC is the best :lol:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Ah, the Sydney-Melbourne metropolitan area.


To make up that so called Sydney-Melbourne metropolitan area, you probably have to count the cattle and sheep and roos' popuation in. :nuts:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> + 1 ^^


When last were you in Cape Town?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

It is interesting...



> Hello!
> 
> Here I am again, after a few days away, with a gift for you: a great post written by my sweetheart friend Eva.
> 
> ...


http://notesfromtokyo.com/2010/11/reasons-to-love-living-in-japan/


----------



## TutConr (Dec 21, 2011)

What a stupid, meaningless list.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

This is a quite good contender for the best joke of the new millennium.


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the list. At least they explained their opinion for most of the list. I have always wanted to visit Japan and hopefully one day when i'm older i can fly down there.


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Where's Rio ? Cancún ?


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

LuisClaudio said:


> Where's Rio ? Cancún ?


The first is in Brazil and the second one in Mexico.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

crappy list


----------



## empireofthesun (Mar 27, 2012)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^^the 10 most hated is even worse.
> 
> 1. Tijuana, Mexico
> 2. Sydney/Melbourne, Australia
> ...


Sydney and Melbourne are on there because Melburnian's hate Sydney and Sydneysider's hate Melbourne. It doesn't reflect the world's view of the two cities.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm aware


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Tikrit and Port-au-Prince should be on there as well!!

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tokyo
another interesting one



> Travelling inevitably leads to comparison. It’s a simple, unfortunate human condition. How do I know a to be good? I compare it to b and c. It’s very hard to switch off. Why not just enjoy a in its own right? Who knows? Like I said, it’s unfortunate.
> 
> But it does, at least, give your judgement some grounding. What use would it be to run around in startled wonder at every little thing? A person could soon end up a gibbering fool, not knowing what was good and what was bad. If a, b and c are all simply “awesome” then how can you pick them apart?
> 
> ...


http://travelvolunteerblog.net/2011/10/12/mega-city-one/


----------



## derechaconservadora (May 11, 2012)

is interesting to note that santiago and lima have somethings in common but one is on the good list and the other on the evil list. 

well im not against the list, cause i hate/love paris so much, so i can understand that is on both.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

How about?

The world's ten most stupid lists.

1. CNN's World's 10 most loved cities list
2. ....


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

pal7 said:


> According to CNN
> 
> 1. Tokyo, Japan
> 
> ...


UHHHHHHH NYC #1 :wtf:


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

CNB30 said:


> UHHHHHHH NYC #1 :wtf:


1 NYC

2 Paris

3 London

4 Tokyo

5 San Francisco

6 Rio 

7 Hong kong/ Beijing (tie)

8 Rome

9 Barcelona

10 Montreal


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

WeimieLvr said:


> and Canadian, don't forget. Country music is very popular in Canada.


pffff. In Alberta mostly... maybe Saskatchewan and a little bit in BC. But that's it... go to Ontario or Quebec or Manitoba and no one gives a shit about Shania Twain (or however her name is spelled)


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

master-chivas said:


> pffff. In Alberta mostly... maybe Saskatchewan and a little bit in BC. But that's it... go to Ontario or Quebec or Manitoba and no one gives a shit about Shania Twain (or however her name is spelled)


I'm pretty sure Alberta, BC, and Saskatchewan are part of Canada...or do they not count in your mind? :lol:

You simply don't know what you're talking about here...country music is very popular all over the U.S. and Canada. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's not liked - I'm not a country music fan but I can admit that others like it. 

After a simple online search, there are several upcoming sold-out concerts in Toronto and Montreal by artists like K.D. Lang and Taylor Swift, so people there DO give a shit about country music. Shania Twain is the second best-selling artist in Canada (behind Celine Dion) and over the years has sold out _many_ venues in her home province of Ontario and all over Canada. She is very popular there.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG don't get so frustrated!!!... of course there are country singers all over Canada and the world just as Rap, Opera, Salsa, Rock or whatever... but country music IS more popular in Alberta that's why i said M-O-S-T-L-Y... meaning, it's still there in other provinces but its more popular in Alberta, where MOST of the Canadian cowboys are...

damn... whatever


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

master-chivas said:


> OMG don't get so frustrated!!!... of course there are country singers all over Canada and the world just as Rap, Opera, Salsa, Rock or whatever... but country music IS more popular in Alberta that's why i said M-O-S-T-L-Y... meaning, it's still there in other provinces but its more popular in Alberta, where MOST of the Canadian cowboys are...
> 
> damn... whatever


Not sure why you think I'm frustrated...just replying to your previous comment. You acted like what I said was ridiculous, but it's not - quite the contrary. But I agree...whatever.


----------



## panchogutz (May 17, 2009)

*if a mexican city was on the list wich do you think it will be...*

Can Cun- Acapulco-Monterrey-Guadalajara-Mexico city? one of them may be number 11


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

derechaconservadora said:


> is interesting to note that santiago and lima have somethings in common but one is on the good list and the other on the evil list.
> 
> well im not against the list, cause i hate/love paris so much, so i can understand that is on both.


You are a freak. :lol:


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

panchogutz said:


> Can Cun- Acapulco-Monterrey-Guadalajara-Mexico city? one of them may be number 11


A webo el DF... nomas no hay comparacion...:nuts:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

master-chivas said:


> pffff. In Alberta mostly... maybe Saskatchewan and a little bit in BC. But that's it... go to Ontario or Quebec or Manitoba and no one gives a shit about Shania Twain (or however her name is spelled)


Country music has its roots in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, PEI, and Ontario, but has national appeal. I'm not sure about Quebec, but I'd guess Shania Twain is as famous in that province as elsewhere in Canada.



master-chivas said:


> meaning, it's still there in other provinces but its more popular in Alberta, where MOST of the Canadian cowboys are...


You're right that Alberta's a big ranching province with rodeo and cowboy culture. Country music is strongly associated with that, but it's a mistake to assume that provinces where ranching doesn't exist don't have deep ties to country music. As I mentioned above, country music's roots are actually in eastern Canada. 

Anne Murray, Hank Snow, Wilf Carter, Don Messer, Marg Osborne, etc. are all from Nova Scotia. Stompin' Tom Connors is from New Brunswick, while Shania Twain is from Ontario.

It's only recently that many of the country stars are coming from places like Alberta and Saskatchewan.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Country music has its roots in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, PEI, and Ontario, but has national appeal. I'm not sure about Quebec, but I'd guess Shania Twain is as famous in that province as elsewhere in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for a much more knowledgable response than I could muster up.


----------



## gooseberry (Nov 3, 2009)

What the hell is this thread about?


----------



## fuckencio (Feb 20, 2012)

why is santiago there? XDDD


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^^the 10 most hated is even worse.
> 
> 1. Tijuana, Mexico
> 2. Sydney/Melbourne, Australia
> ...


I thought Tijuana was the "happiest place on earth"


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

gooseberry said:


> What the hell is this thread about?


Clearly it is City vs City and is not allowed on SSC.
And, on top of that, it was a silly list to start with!


----------

